#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Minerador de Bitcoin

## eduardomazolini

Como identificar na rede um minerador de bitcoin.
Qual o protocolo qual porta quais possíveis sites. Algum padrão?

----------


## Ferripoa

> Como identificar na rede um minerador de bitcoin.
> Qual o protocolo qual porta quais possíveis sites. Algum padrão?


Cuidado com sites de Mineração em Nuvem ou "Cloud minning" que na minha opnião são piramides ponzi... Ja saiu no jornal varias noticias de estelionatários passando golpe por todo Brasil.


Mas vou falar da experiência que tive com mineração por "equipamento", que não passou de experimento para agregar conhecimento.


Antigamente rodava-se carteira de Bitcoin instalada no PC e paralelo rodava um programa chamado CGminer ou BFGminer na linha de comando utilizando poder de processamento da placa de video...usava-se a porta 8333 tcp para acesso a internet. A remuneração é baseada no acerto de um logaritimo e o vencedor ganha 1 BTC de premio por armazenar e validar as transaçoes da rede.

Mas hoje em dia poucas pessoas rodam full node de Bitcoin (cliente PC-carteira). Um full node consome 160gigas de espaço de HD para registrar todas as transações desde o inicio da moeda até o presente e vem subindo, aumentando de tamanho (até 1mb a cada 15 minutos). Ter um full node publicado vai consumir muita banda de upload pois voce passa a redistribubuir por p2p aos novos entrantes e além de publicar seu IP para o mundo todo bisbilhotar. Na minha opnião minerar Bitcoin Solo é uma loteria, uma perda de tempo e gasto de processamento e energia, voce não vai receber em BTC pelo que consumiu na conta de Luz.

Mineiração em grupo passou a ser viável em alguns paises, as pools de mineração são sites onde juntam mineiradores e dividem o premio conforme hashs por segundo de cada). Não é dificil encontrar estes sites no google. cada um utiliza uma porta diferente

----------


## delegato

Quero investir em uma empresa de mineração, será que é furada?

----------


## eduardomazolini

> Quero investir em uma empresa de mineração, será que é furada?





> Cuidado com sites de Mineração em Nuvem ou "Cloud minning" que na minha opnião são piramides ponzi... Ja saiu no jornal varias noticias de estelionatários passando golpe por todo Brasil.


É isso ai.

----------


## eduardomazolini

Eu perguntei pois estava desconfiado que na minha rede tinha PC rodando minerador. Consumindo minha energia. De fato achei um safado mas foi pelo dhcp mesmo a maquina chamava simpleminer.
Mas agora vou ficar esperto com a porta 8333 obrigado pela dica.

----------


## JulianoVB

bom dia todos!

Como assim roubando energia?

----------


## eduardomazolini

> bom dia todos!
> 
> Como assim roubando energia?


Minerar bicoin não é grátis custa energia elétrica. E no Brasil os custos com energia são maiores que os ganhos com bicoin. O PC frita as placas de vídeo e também tem o consumo de ar condicionado.
Então ele pega energia elétrica que eu pago e transforma em dinheiro pra ele.

Que minerar vai pra um país frio com energia elétrica barata ou com placa solar.

----------


## JulianoVB

a pergunta é :
a maquina estava dentro da sua empresa? funcionário que estava fazendo isso? como ocorreu o furto de sua energia para que outros fiquem atentos e não tenham o mesmo problema?

----------


## eduardomazolini

> a pergunta é :
> a maquina estava dentro da sua empresa? funcionário que estava fazendo isso? como ocorreu o furto de sua energia para que outros fiquem atentos e não tenham o mesmo problema?


Funcionário dentro da empresa

----------


## Ferripoa

pior ainda são os sites infectados pelo javascript da Coinhive, onde a pessoa que acessa a pagina oferece poder de processamento da maquina para mineração via site, sem saber e sem permissão para tal.

----------

